# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Unico creditore erario

## SCOTTIE

una srl costituita per un unico affare finito male ha saldato tutte le pendenze con fornitori e banche anche con l'intervento dei soci resta "solo" un debito verso l'erario per iva e tasse (circa 100.000,00 euro) non pagate rappresentate da cartelle giunte oramai da alcuni anni.
Esiste la possibilità cessare la società che non fa nulla dal 2005 o deve rimanere in questo limbo per l'eternità.
I soci e l'amministratore non sono disposti a mettere ulteriore denaro visto che l'avvocato non configura reati o fatti a loro imputabili.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> una srl costituita per un unico affare finito male ha saldato tutte le pendenze con fornitori e banche anche con l'intervento dei soci resta "solo" un debito verso l'erario per iva e tasse (circa 100.000,00 euro) non pagate rappresentate da cartelle giunte oramai da alcuni anni.
> Esiste la possibilità cessare la società che non fa nulla dal 2005 o deve rimanere in questo limbo per l'eternità.
> I soci e l'amministratore non sono disposti a mettere ulteriore denaro visto che l'avvocato non configura reati o fatti a loro imputabili.

  Secondo te è così facile risparmiare 100' euro ? 
La società non può chiudere se non salda - o mette da parte i soldi per farlo - i debiti verso tutti. 
Se lo fa, il problema è del liquidatore.

----------


## SCOTTIE

Non credevo certo quello ma mi trovo in una situazione di empasse che ne equitalia che se ne lava le mani ne nessun altro può risolvere.
Ho già presentato 3 bilanci della società con in avere debiti verso erario ed il c.s.  e le perdite pregresse in dare oltre a 0,10 cassa

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non credevo certo quello ma mi trovo in una situazione di empasse che ne equitalia che se ne lava le mani ne nessun altro può risolvere.
> Ho già presentato 3 bilanci della società con in avere debiti verso erario ed il c.s.  e le perdite pregresse in dare oltre a 0,10 cassa

  La tua non è affatto una situazione particolare. E' la regola, nelle procedure di liquidazione.

----------


## robil

Proviamo a vagliare tutti gli scenari possibili. La società ha il debito ma non ha attività (e non per distrazione dell'attivo da parte degli amministratori). Il liquidatore cosa potrebbe fare?? Attendere l'esecuzione di Equitalia (logicamente infruttuosa). Fare istanza lui stesso di dichiarazione di fallimento?? (ma penso alle condizioni per la fallibilità..). I soci rischiano solo il valore della quota (sarebbe assurdo richiedere un finanziamento o aumento di capitale). Insomma chi paga??  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Proviamo a vagliare tutti gli scenari possibili. La società ha il debito ma non ha attività (e non per distrazione dell'attivo da parte degli amministratori). Il liquidatore cosa potrebbe fare?? Attendere l'esecuzione di Equitalia (logicamente infruttuosa). Fare istanza lui stesso di dichiarazione di fallimento?? (ma penso alle condizioni per la fallibilità..). I soci rischiano solo il valore della quota (sarebbe assurdo richiedere un finanziamento o aumento di capitale). Insomma chi paga??

  Il liquidatore, ovviamente.

----------


## robil

> Il liquidatore, ovviamente.

  Il liquidatore non è responsabile dei debiti della società. Non è un socio illimitatamente responsabile. Risponderà solo delle proprie azioni nelle operazioni di liquidazione se non rispetterà al legge.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il liquidatore non è responsabile dei debiti della società. Non è un socio illimitatamente responsabile. *Risponderà solo delle proprie azioni nelle operazioni di liquidazione se non rispetterà al legge.*

  Appunto!! Se il liquidatore chiude la società senza aver pagato - o messo da parte i soldi per pagare - non avrà rispettato la legge, e quindi per legge è lui il responsabile !

----------


## robil

> Appunto!! Se il liquidatore chiude la società senza aver pagato - o messo da parte i soldi per pagare - non avrà rispettato la legge, e quindi per legge è lui il responsabile !

  Il mio liquidatore è il migliore del mondo. Ha fatto tutto alla perfezione e a norma di legge. I debiti e la mancata copertura derivano da perdite su crediti ormai definitivamente inesigibili. Poverino lo vuoi rendere responsabile? :Wink:  
E che fare?? il settore non ha ulteriori prospettive e i soci hanno 104 anni a testa. Questa società è incancellabile e deve rimanere in vita all'infinito? 
Ai soci non può essere chiesto nulla oltre al valore della loro quota (gia eroso dalle perdite). 
Il creditore in questione (in questo caso fisco e equitalia) è bene che si metta l'animo in pace o sbaglio?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
La società è cancellabile. I creditori potrebbero rivalersi solo sui soci su quanto da questi percepito nelle fasi di liquidazione. 
Vedete art 2495 c.c. rubricato cancellazione della società 
Qualcuno in internet ha scritto  _Relativamente al caso esposto, l'articolo 2495 c.c. prevede che, ferma restando l'estinzione della società, dopo la cancellazione i creditori sociali non soddisfatti possono far valere i loro crediti nei confronti dei soci, fino alla concorrenza delle somme da questi riscosse in base al bilancio finale di liquidazione, e nei confronti dei liquidatori, se il mancato pagamento è dipeso da colpa di questi. Inoltre non si produce l'effetto dell'estinzione, ancorché sussista la cancellazione dal registro delle imprese, quando sopravvivono rapporti di debito e credito nei confronti della società. Vige quindi il principio secondo cui la società non può ritenersi estinta neanche a seguito della sua cancellazione, fin quando sono pendenti rapporti giuridici o contestazioni giudiziarie (ex multis Cassazione civile, sezione III, 28 maggio 2004, n. 10314). In definitiva l'estinzione della società a seguito della sua cancellazione si verifica solo in conseguenza della definizione di tutti i rapporti ancora pendenti, con la conseguenza che la società conserva, fino ad allora, la sua piena capacità processuale, sia attiva che passiva._ 
ok ok in teoria.. in pratica muore tutto cosi. :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Qualcuno in internet ha scritto la stessa cosa che ho detto io. 
1)  

> Relativamente al caso esposto, l'articolo 2495 c.c. prevede che, ferma restando l'estinzione della società, dopo la cancellazione i creditori sociali non soddisfatti possono far valere i loro crediti nei confronti dei soci, fino alla concorrenza delle somme da questi riscosse in base al bilancio finale di liquidazione, *e nei confronti dei liquidatori,* *se il mancato pagamento è dipeso da colpa di questi*.

  Se io liquidatore chiudo una società che ha debiti e che non vuole ripianarli, di chi è la colpa ?  
2)  

> *Inoltre non si produce l'effetto dell'estinzione, ancorché sussista la cancellazione dal registro delle imprese, quando sopravvivono rapporti di debito e credito nei confronti della società. Vige quindi il principio secondo cui la società non può ritenersi estinta neanche a seguito della sua cancellazione, fin quando sono pendenti rapporti giuridici o contestazioni giudiziarie (ex multis Cassazione civile, sezione III, 28 maggio 2004, n. 10314).*

  Più chiaro di così.......   
3)  

> con la conseguenza che la società conserva, fino ad allora, la sua piena capacità processuale, sia attiva che passiva.

  Addiruttura !!!! 
Teoria, dici? Mah, io conosco un paio di liquidatori bravissimi che se la sono vista molto brutta.... poi ognuno è libero di pensare IN TEORIA (stavolta sì) che muore tutto lì.... 
ciao

----------


## dod

non sapevo di essere diventato qualcuno  :Wink:  ho molta strada da fare... :Big Grin:  in quel mio post c'è qualche incongruenza dovuta al fatto che con la riforma del diritto societario l'estinzione della società si ha con la cancellazione di essa dal R.I. cosa che non accadeva prima, come dimostra il lungo filone giurisprudenziale. Ad ogni buon conto sono d'accordo col dott. Sciuto sulle responsabilità dei liquidatori nel caso abbiano gestito con negligenza le operazioni di liquidazione e hanno cancellato la società dal RI. Buona notte.

----------


## robil

> Qualcuno in internet ha scritto la stessa cosa che ho detto io. 
> 1)  
> Se io liquidatore chiudo una società che ha debiti e che non vuole ripianarli, di chi è la colpa ?  
> 2)  
> Più chiaro di così.......   
> 3) 
> Addiruttura !!!! 
> Teoria, dici? Mah, io conosco un paio di liquidatori bravissimi che se la sono vista molto brutta.... poi ognuno è libero di pensare IN TEORIA (stavolta sì) che muore tutto lì.... 
> ciao

  Non era esattamente il caso che ho ipotizzato. Ho posto alcune condizioni nello sviluppo del ragionamento ossia:
società in perdita per causa alla stessa non imputabili (perdite su crediti assolutamente imprevedibili)
assenza di attività
assenza di prospettive nel mercato in cui opera
liquididatori estremeamente competenti e diligenti
LE CONDIZIONI SONO ESTREME, ME NE RENDO CONTO, MA SERVONO A RENDERE IL RAGIONAMENTO.
Sul punto della cancellazione che non significherebbe tout court estinzione (non so se ci sono novità o meno in merito ma non interessa in questo momento) lo ripeto che è pura teoria posto che se è vero che la liquidazione è stata correttà, se è vero che la società è vuota che sia estinta o no dal punto di vista giuridico campia ben poco. Che ci sia o meno la capacità processuale cambia ben poco. 
Forse renderebbe l'idea mettersi nei panni di un ceditore. Siete creditori di una srl che non ha attività immobiliri o finanziarie ed è in perdita perchè è fallito il suo principale cliente (quindi crediti inesigibili). Il liquidatore procede ala cancellazione. Cosa fate? Che prospettive avete?? fate un azione legale per il recupero di cosa?? Cosa ve ne fate di capacità processuali o quant'altro, di disquisizioni sulla possibilità di estinzione o quant'altro? E' triste ma purtroppo è cosi in molt casi.  
Sul punto della responsabilità del liquidatore poco onesto che occulta attività per accumulare ricchezza e non pagare i creditori e ovvio che va perseguito e condannato.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Forse renderebbe l'idea mettersi nei panni di un ceditore. Siete creditori di una srl che non ha attività immobiliri o finanziarie ed è in perdita perchè è fallito il suo principale cliente (quindi crediti inesigibili). Il liquidatore procede ala cancellazione. Cosa fate? Che prospettive avete??

  Posso perseguire legalmente il liquidatore.

----------


## robil

> Posso perseguire legalmente il liquidatore.

  Danilo, non ci siamo capiti  :Embarrassment:  . Il liquidatore non ha alcuna responsabilità nel caso proposto. L'erosione del patrimonio è dovuta a cause a lui estranee. Attento che il soccombente si fa carico delle spese legali :Wink:  alla fine rischi di rimetterci anche quelle.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Danilo, non ci siamo capiti  . Il liquidatore non ha alcuna responsabilità nel caso proposto. L'erosione del patrimonio è dovuta a cause a lui estranee. Attento che il soccombente si fa carico delle spese legali alla fine rischi di rimetterci anche quelle.

  Va bene così. Non devo mica convincerti.  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

Scusate, ma un liquidatore zelante non chiude una società con dei debiti non saldati. Se ne chiede la cancellazione, eventuali successive responsabilità sono a suo esclusivo carico.
Non hanno colpa i precedenti amministratori, non i soci, ma il liquidatore sì. Se ci sono gli estremi può sempre essere chiesto il fallimento. 
Non capisco per quale ragionevole motivo un liquidatore debba accollarsi i debiti di una società non sua, nè tanto meno perchè decidere di cancellarla dal registro imprese  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusate, ma un liquidatore zelante non chiude una società con dei debiti non saldati. Se ne chiede la cancellazione, eventuali successive responsabilità sono a suo esclusivo carico.

  Davvero ??  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## robil

> Scusate, ma un liquidatore zelante non chiude una società con dei debiti non saldati. Se ne chiede la cancellazione, eventuali successive responsabilità sono a suo esclusivo carico.
> Non hanno colpa i precedenti amministratori, non i soci, ma il liquidatore sì. Se ci sono gli estremi può sempre essere chiesto il fallimento. 
> Non capisco per quale ragionevole motivo un liquidatore debba accollarsi i debiti di una società non sua, nè tanto meno perchè decidere di cancellarla dal registro imprese

  Perdonatemi ma Vi rinvio alla lettura delle norme del C.C. 
Non ragioniamo per "istinto di giustizia" ma per logica e principi giuridici. 
Niccolò come saprai la legge fallimentare (R.D. 247/42) all'art. 1 con la riforma (del 2006 se non erro) ha introdotto delle condizioni minime per il fallimento. Una impresa non sempre è sottoponibile a fallimento. E meno male pover'uomini aggiugerei posto che aimè esistono anche casi di persone fallite perchè a loro volta hanno subito perdite su crediti. Ho fatto un lunghissimo studio sulle procedure fallimentari (caso pratico il tribunale di Torino) ed è emerso che le procedure avevano una durata media superiore al decennio con le conseguenze catastrofiche dal punto di vista anche personale. La riforma che limita i fallimenti e che nel complesso consente una rinascita all'imprenditore (vedi esdebitazione e quant'altro) è a mio parere assolutamente condivisibile. Ma parlavamo d'altro.
Quindi è vero il liquidatore potrebbe fare istanza di fallimento ma per realizzare cosa?? Abbiamo supposto che la società non ha attività (e di casi simili ve ne sono a migliaia).  
Non capisco davvero francamente perchè battete sul tasto della responsabilità del liquidatore che si trova ad affrontare la liquidazione di una società con debiti sup ai crediti. Quindi voi non accettereste mai e poi mai di assumere l'incarico di liquidazione di una società con un passivo superiore all'attivo? Non esisterebbe nessun caso di commissariamento cosi ragionando. 
Evidenzio anzi un altro punto che eventuali responsabilità vanno ricercate su *precedenti amministratori*, questo si, ma non sul liquidaotore che non può fare altro che procedere alle operazioni di liquidazione e quindi non può contrarre nuovi debiti se non per costi inerenti la liquidazione. 
Ma se il liquidatore rispetta la legge non è responsabile. Non possiamo addossargli nessuna responsabilità. E potrebbe anche cessare la società. Rigiro la domanda perchè non cancellarla?? Le operazioni di liquidazione sono terminate. Rimane un eventuale azione esecutiva individuale del creditore. Ma se non c'è patrimonio e non ci sono responsabilità aimè tutto si chiude cosi.

----------


## dod

A quanto già detto, aggiungo che la mala gestio degli amministratori e dei liquidatori rispettivamente nel periodo ante e post liquidazione, in danno dei creditori sociali è disciplinata compiutamente dal c.c. con le note azioni di responsabilità. Quandanche i liquidatori dovessero procedere alla cancellazione della società con debiti non onorati si avrà di sicuro lestinzione della società (per maggiore chiarezza allego questo interessante spunto Lestinzione delle società conseguente alla cancellazione: gli effetti.) ma non la loro tranquillità :EEK!: . Inoltre, nel caso di debiti tributari di soggetti Ires non pagati esiste nellordinamento una norma specifica che è quella prevista dallart. 36 dpr 602/73 che è così minuziosa da non far dormire sonni tranquilli a soci, amministratori e liquidatori. Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> ....
> Niccolò come saprai la legge fallimentare (R.D. 247/42) all'art. 1 con la riforma (del 2006 se non erro) ha introdotto delle condizioni minime per il fallimento. Una impresa non sempre è sottoponibile a fallimento.....
> Quindi è vero il liquidatore potrebbe fare istanza di fallimento ma per realizzare cosa?? Abbiamo supposto che la società non ha attività (e di casi simili ve ne sono a migliaia). 
> Non esisterebbe nessun caso di commissariamento cosi ragionando.....
> Ma se non c'è patrimonio e non ci sono responsabilità aimè tutto si chiude cosi.

  Per il fallimento, ho premesso "Se ci sono gli estremi...". 
Per il resto, liquidatore e commissario non mi sembra che siano figure similari. Non conosco le responsabilità dei commissari ma non credo abbiano le stesse di un privato che decide autonomamente di coprire un ruolo dietro compenso. 
Ti giro la domanda: te chiuderesti una società con un debito di 100.000€, esposta nei confronti di un creditore che vanta uno staff legale di 2-3.000 avvocati pagati a prescindere dalla causa in oggetto, e che non ha fretta di incassare il credito perchè tanto sa che la sua vita è eterna?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Caro Robil,
sono veramente contento di aver trovato in te una persona a cui affidare le liquidazioni più rognose. 
Tieniti pronto. Gliela faremo vedere noi al Fisco, all'Inps e a tutti gli altri creditori rompiballe. Tanto tu poi chiuderai la società, loro se la prenderanno in saccoccia, e noi faremo sogni tranquillissimi (sopratutto io).  
Scusami la battuta, ma ho voluto esemplificare anche io.  :Big Grin:

----------


## robil

> Per il fallimento, ho premesso "Se ci sono gli estremi...". 
> Per il resto, liquidatore e commissario non mi sembra che siano figure similari. Non conosco le responsabilità dei commissari ma non credo abbiano le stesse di un privato che decide autonomamente di coprire un ruolo dietro compenso. 
> Ti giro la domanda: te chiuderesti una società con un debito di 100.000, esposta nei confronti di un creditore che vanta uno staff legale di 2-3.000 avvocati pagati a prescindere dalla causa in oggetto, e che non ha fretta di incassare il credito perchè tanto sa che la sua vita è eterna?

  Certo che la chiudo senza alcun problema. Ma davvero non vorrei essere frainteso. Ho la sensazione che voi pensiate tutti a una società che abbia fatto la furba in danno ai creditori (come spesso accade). Non era questo il caso ma si parlava di una società che a sua volta sia incappata in una perdita e quindi nella erosione totale del suo patrimonio, e può accadere. In questi casi non ci sono responsabilità di sorta ne degli amministratori e tantomeno dei liquidatori. Pensare di non cancellarla comunque sia, equivale a dire a chi abbia subito un grave problema di cuore che è obbligato a proseguire nel suo pesante lavoro di muratore.

----------


## robil

> Caro Robil,
> sono veramente contento di aver trovato in te una persona a cui affidare le liquidazioni più rognose. 
> Tieniti pronto. Gliela faremo vedere noi al Fisco, all'Inps e a tutti gli altri creditori rompiballe. Tanto tu poi chiuderai la società, loro se la prenderanno in saccoccia, e noi faremo sogni tranquillissimi (sopratutto io).  
> Scusami la battuta, ma ho voluto esemplificare anche io.

  Ricevo affermazioni prevenute da pensieri che non ho avanzato. La liquidazione in questione non è rognosa.. e l'esemplificazione è nata solo con l'intento di spiegare, consentitemi il termine, che è possibile avere liquidazioni di società con passivo superiore all'attivo senza che il liquidatore sia soggetto a azioni di responsabilità.
E nessuno vuole far vedere niente a nessuno.

----------


## robil

> A quanto già detto, aggiungo che la mala gestio degli amministratori e dei liquidatori rispettivamente nel periodo ante e post liquidazione, in danno dei creditori sociali è disciplinata compiutamente dal c.c. con le note azioni di responsabilità. Quandanche i liquidatori dovessero procedere alla cancellazione della società con debiti non onorati si avrà di sicuro lestinzione della società (per maggiore chiarezza allego questo interessante spunto Lestinzione delle società conseguente alla cancellazione: gli effetti.) ma non la loro tranquillità. Inoltre, nel caso di debiti tributari di soggetti Ires non pagati esiste nellordinamento una norma specifica che è quella prevista dallart. 36 dpr 602/73 che è così minuziosa da non far dormire sonni tranquilli a soci, amministratori e liquidatori. Ciao

  Condivido in pieno sui casi di mala gestio anzi ritengo che si dovrebbe inasprire il sistema sanzionatorio verso "i furbi" per ripulire il sistema economico praticamente saturo di imprese gestite con leggerezza e mal'intenzionati (basti pensare che 1 società di capitali su 5 è sottoposta a procedura fallimentare e delle rimanenti 4 vorrei vedere di che salute godono i bilanci).
Il 36 del 602 comunque non fa al caso nostro, non ci sono le condizioni :Smile: .

----------


## L'italiano

Non mi ci sono mai trovato, in effetti, tuttavia rimango perlpesso. 
Cosa dovrebbe/potrebbe fare il liquidatore diligente di una srl la quale versi in stato di insolvenza senza colpa o dolo degli amministratori e del liquidatore e che non sia fallibile?

----------


## robil

> Non mi ci sono mai trovato, in effetti, tuttavia rimango perlpesso. 
> Cosa dovrebbe/potrebbe fare il liquidatore diligente di una srl la quale versi in stato di insolvenza senza colpa o dolo degli amministratori e del liquidatore e che non sia fallibile?

  OHH finalmente, dal quesito capisco che qualcuno ha compreso il punto :Big Grin:  (mi sono esposto a linciatura con questa frase :Stick Out Tongue: ) 
Redige il bilancio di liquidazione lo deposita e comunica la cessazione della società. Qualsiasi causa se non proposta in mala fede e con intenzioni fraudolente, sarebbe persa in partenza.

----------


## Niccolò

> Certo che la chiudo senza alcun problema. Ma davvero non vorrei essere frainteso. Ho la sensazione che voi pensiate tutti a una società che abbia fatto la furba in danno ai creditori (come spesso accade). Non era questo il caso ma si parlava di una società che a sua volta sia incappata in una perdita e quindi nella erosione totale del suo patrimonio, e può accadere. In questi casi non ci sono responsabilità di sorta ne degli amministratori e tantomeno dei liquidatori. Pensare di non cancellarla comunque sia, equivale a dire a chi abbia subito un grave problema di cuore che è obbligato a proseguire nel suo pesante lavoro di muratore.

  Non entro nel merito di cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato, dico che con tale comportamento metti in conto una probabile causa con l'erario che si concluda in Cassazione. Per 100.000 fossi in loro la attiverei anch'io, poi starà a te dimostrare che sei in buona fede, l'operato della società è stato dettato da buona fede, le scritture sono sempre stati fedeli e corrette..... 
Punti di vista, io per prima cosa mi chiederei 
1) perchè sono stati saldati tutti i fornitori eccetto l'erario, che nel dubbio sarebbe stato il primo che avrei liquidato;
2) cosa sono e come sono maturati 100.000 di imposte omesse e relative sanzioni;
3) è vero quanto afferma l'avvocato circa l'estraneità da responsabilità per soci e amministratori. 
E potrei scommettere che almeno due domande su tre darebbero risposte su cui riflettere  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non mi ci sono mai trovato, in effetti, tuttavia rimango perlpesso. 
> Cosa dovrebbe/potrebbe fare il liquidatore diligente di una srl la quale versi in stato di insolvenza senza colpa o dolo degli amministratori e del liquidatore e che non sia fallibile?

  Deve dire ai soci: "cacciate i soldi, o la società resterà aperta nei secoli dei secoli".
E il liquidatore non deve chiudere la società, a meno che non glielo ordini il medico. 
Chiudere la società in preseenza di debiti sarebbe l'atto illegitimo per il quale risponderebbe verso i terzi, primo tra tutti l'erario.

----------


## robil

Mi arrendo.

----------


## robil

> Non entro nel merito di cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato, dico che con tale comportamento metti in conto una probabile causa con l'erario che si concluda in Cassazione. Per 100.000 fossi in loro la attiverei anch'io, poi starà a te dimostrare che sei in buona fede, l'operato della società è stato dettato da buona fede, le scritture sono sempre stati fedeli e corrette..... 
> Punti di vista, io per prima cosa mi chiederei 
> 1) perchè sono stati saldati tutti i fornitori eccetto l'erario, che nel dubbio sarebbe stato il primo che avrei liquidato;
> 2) cosa sono e come sono maturati 100.000 di imposte omesse e relative sanzioni;
> 3) è vero quanto afferma l'avvocato circa l'estraneità da responsabilità per soci e amministratori. 
> E potrei scommettere che almeno due domande su tre darebbero risposte su cui riflettere

  Non mi riferivo al quesito specifico di questa discussione ma disquisivo sulla possibilità di cessare una società senza responsabilità dell'amministratore/liquidatore. Nel caso specifico è ovvio che la storia dei 100.000 euro di debiti fanno venire molti dubbi e gli amministratori (più che il liquidatore ma dipende dal momento in cui si originano i debiti se da fase di liquidazione o antecedentemente) è possibile che di fatto abbiano responsabilità.

----------


## L'italiano

> Deve dire ai soci: "cacciate i soldi, o la società resterà aperta nei secoli dei secoli".
> E il liquidatore non deve chiudere la società, a meno che non glielo ordini il medico. 
> Chiudere la società in preseenza di debiti sarebbe l'atto illegitimo per il quale risponderebbe verso i terzi, primo tra tutti l'erario.

  Ok, i soci rispondono picche: "non abbiamo fatto niente di male, ci abbiamo già perso, caro liquidatore: fatti tuoi".
Quindi la patata rimane in mano al povero liquidatore?
Beh...fintantochè i crediti non vanno in prescrizione (nell'ipotesi che il creditore non compia atto interruttivo della medesima), allora sì che il liquidatore potrà portare a sopravvenienza il debito non onorato........e trovarsi di nuovo debitore verso l'erario per l'Ires... :Stick Out Tongue:  Poveretto, non se ne libera più... 
NB: sto parlando del caso: amministratori e liquidatore diligenti.
Non di quello, giustamente proposto da Niccolò di violazione della par condicio creditorum.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io so che la legge è uguale, sia per i liquidatori diligenti, sia per i deliquenti.   

> Ok, i soci rispondono picche: "non abbiamo fatto niente di male, ci abbiamo già perso, caro liquidatore: fatti tuoi".
> Quindi la patata rimane in mano al povero liquidatore?

  La patata bollente non RIMANE nelle mani del liquidatore, semplicemente perchè non c'è mai stata.
La patata PASSA nelle mani del liquidatore, se invece, pur in presenza di debiti da pagare, chiude la società. 
ERGO, se tiene aperta la società, i problemi non saranno suoi: la società continuerà ad accumulare debiti (CCIAA, bilanci non depositati, ecc. ecc.), a lui non importa.
Lui ha l'OBBLIGO di tenerla aperta finchè ci sono pendenze. Se sono prescritte, nessun problema, sennò non si chiude! 
ciao

----------


## robil

> Io so che la legge è uguale, sia per i liquidatori diligenti, sia per i deliquenti.   
> La patata bollente non RIMANE nelle mani del liquidatore, semplicemente perchè non c'è mai stata.
> La patata PASSA nelle mani del liquidatore, se invece, pur in presenza di debiti da pagare, chiude la società. 
> ERGO, se tiene aperta la società, i problemi non saranno suoi: la società continuerà ad accumulare debiti (CCIAA, bilanci non depositati, ecc. ecc.), a lui non importa.
> Lui ha l'OBBLIGO di tenerla aperta finchè ci sono pendenze. Se sono prescritte, nessun problema, sennò non si chiude! 
> ciao

  Ma va!!! Ma non è cosi. Non posso sentire inesattezze. insomma vuoi far continuare a lavorare un muratore che ha avuto gravi problemi di cuore... non lo vuoi moribondo lo vuoi proprio morto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## robil

> Ok, i soci rispondono picche: "non abbiamo fatto niente di male, ci abbiamo già perso, caro liquidatore: fatti tuoi".
> Quindi la patata rimane in mano al povero liquidatore?
> Beh...fintantochè i crediti non vanno in prescrizione (nell'ipotesi che il creditore non compia atto interruttivo della medesima), allora sì che il liquidatore potrà portare a sopravvenienza il debito non onorato........e trovarsi di nuovo debitore verso l'erario per l'Ires... Poveretto, non se ne libera più... 
> NB: sto parlando del caso: amministratori e liquidatore diligenti.
> Non di quello, giustamente proposto da Niccolò di violazione della par condicio creditorum.

  E' proprio questo il caso... Bravo italiano. Forse i più pensano a società a ristretta base familiare in cui di sia combinato di tutto e di più nell'attività e nella commistione patrimonio impresa/patrimonio privato. Caso frequente per carità ma esistono acneh casi di numerosissime società che fanno capo a famiglie con a disposizione patrimoni rilevanti che investono in società (tipica srl) gestita da amministratori e quindi liquidatori esterni. Questi soci decidono di investire una quota di capitale (scegliendo consapevolmente la responsabilità limitata) in una determinata attività e in vista di un ritorno economico promesso spesso e volentieri dai consulenti esterni. Secondo il ragionamento dei miei colleghi qui qualora per un motivo del tutto estraneo ai soci e algi amministratori (cosa dobbiamo dire: es cadono le torri gemelle) la società vada in perdita, secondo loro avrebbe l'obbligo (morale e giuridico) di immettere capitale nella società per ripianare tutti i debiti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma va!!! Ma non è cosi. Non posso sentire inesattezze. insomma vuoi far continuare a lavorare un muratore che ha avuto gravi problemi di cuore... non lo vuoi moribondo lo vuoi proprio morto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  Scusami Robil, se dobbiamo parlare di inesattezze, non ci sto. Se qui c'è uno che dice inesatezze, non sono certo io. Ti ho già detto che non ti devo convincere, no? Bene, tu resta pure convinto della tua idea; io ho la mia. 
Il mio post riguardava l'utente "L'Italiano": con te ho già discusso abbastanza, e mi basta così, anzi mi avanza pure.

----------


## robil

> Scusami Robil, se dobbiamo parlare di inesattezze, non ci sto. Se qui c'è uno che dice inesatezze, non sono certo io. Ti ho già detto che non ti devo convincere, no? Bene, tu resta pure convinto della tua idea; io ho la mia. 
> Il mio post riguardava l'utente "L'Italiano": con te ho già discusso abbastanza, e mi basta così, anzi mi avanza pure.

  D'accordo. Ma il punto non è una questione di opinione. Saluti.

----------


## alias61

> E' proprio questo il caso... Bravo italiano. Forse i più pensano a società a ristretta base familiare in cui di sia combinato di tutto e di più nell'attività e nella commistione patrimonio impresa/patrimonio privato. Caso frequente per carità ma esistono acneh casi di numerosissime società che fanno capo a famiglie con a disposizione patrimoni rilevanti che investono in società (tipica srl) gestita da amministratori e quindi liquidatori esterni. Questi soci decidono di investire una quota di capitale (scegliendo consapevolmente la responsabilità limitata) in una determinata attività e in vista di un ritorno economico promesso spesso e volentieri dai consulenti esterni. Secondo il ragionamento dei miei colleghi qui qualora per un motivo del tutto estraneo ai soci e algi amministratori (cosa dobbiamo dire: es cadono le torri gemelle) la società vada in perdita, secondo loro avrebbe l'obbligo (morale e giuridico) di immettere capitale nella società per ripianare tutti i debiti.

  intervengo solo per dirti che non è questo il punto  : nessuno sta dicendo che i soci devono immettere capitale nella società, sia nella tua soluzione che nell'altra, semplicemente affermano che liquidatore in una situazione simile non deve chiudere la società, pena l''incorrere in possibile azione di responsabilità (NON per come si è comportato durante la liquidazione ma proprio per il fatto stesso di chiudere la società con debiti pendenti) 
io se fossi liquidatore di una SRL con dei santi come soci che per sfortune varie e non imputabili nè a loro nè agli amm.ri hanno un debito di 100K verso l'erario NON chiudo la società  
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> intervengo solo per dirti che non è questo il punto  : nessuno sta dicendo che i soci devono immettere capitale nella società, sia nella tua soluzione che nell'altra, semplicemente affermano che liquidatore in una situazione simile non deve chiudere la società, pena l''incorrere in possibile azione di responsabilità (NON per come si è comportato durante la liquidazione ma proprio per il fatto stesso di chiudere la società con debiti pendenti) 
> io se fossi liquidatore di una SRL con dei santi come soci che per sfortune varie e non imputabili nè a loro nè agli amm.ri hanno un debito di 100K verso l'erario NON chiudo la società  
> ciao

  Io è da due giorni che dico 'sta cosa .... ma ora mi sono stufato!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## robil

> intervengo solo per dirti che non è questo il punto  : nessuno sta dicendo che i soci devono immettere capitale nella società, sia nella tua soluzione che nell'altra, semplicemente affermano che liquidatore in una situazione simile non deve chiudere la società, pena l''incorrere in possibile azione di responsabilità (NON per come si è comportato durante la liquidazione ma proprio per il fatto stesso di chiudere la società con debiti pendenti) 
> io se fossi liquidatore di una SRL con dei santi come soci che per sfortune varie e non imputabili nè a loro nè agli amm.ri hanno un debito di 100K verso l'erario NON chiudo la società  
> ciao

  Cari amici. un conto è il caso pratico in questione per il quale ho gia detto che con ogni probabilità ci sono delle responsabilità, un altro conto è il ragionamento logico che cerco di fare. E ripeto e pongo davvero fine a questa discussione che il liquidatore è soggetto a responsabilità solo ed esclusivamente se c'è un comportamento per lo meno colposo (senza nominare nemmeno il dolo). Ma in assenza di colpa (e di casi ve ne sono eccome nella realtà) il liquidatore non rischia alcunchè. Ma non sono io a dirlo si badi, è il codice civile che lo dice quando cita... " se il mancato pagamento è dipeso da colpa di questi"... (art. 2465 c.c.)(invito a leggere l'attenta analisi fatta su uno degli allegati sopra in cui si analizza l'equiparazione del momento della cancellazione a quello della estinzione della società).
Ammettere il contrario andrebbe per lo meno suffragato da riferimenti normativi validi.

----------


## Niccolò

> .... E ripeto e pongo davvero fine a questa discussione che il liquidatore è soggetto a responsabilità solo ed esclusivamente se c'è un comportamento per lo meno colposo.....

  La colpa c'è: il liquidatore che chiude la società con dei debiti in essere, commette una scelta arbitriaria, e giustamente sarà tenuto a renderne conto. Se riesce a dimostrare la buona fede e l'impossibilità a fare altrimenti, buon per lui. Non capisco però perchè intervenire attivamente in scelte che non gli competono.
Se la controparte dimostra anche la mera superficialità del liquidatore, lui ne risponde. E dubito che riesca ad uscirne senza ferite, quanto meno dovrà pagarsi le spese legali. 
Mi spieghi solo una cosa, e poi per me la possiamo chiudere: perchè deve chiudere la società? Aspetta che i creditori facciano causa alla società, questa non si presenta e viene condannata in contumacia, il giudice ordina il pignaramento del niente perchè la società niente possiede. Il liquidatore non si prende rischi e non paga niente. I soci non pagano niente perchè ormai esonerati avendo perso il capitale a suo tempo sottoscritto. Nessuno si fa male, nessuno ci rimette. Perchè andare a cercarsi problemi?

----------


## robil

> La colpa c'è: il liquidatore che chiude la società con dei debiti in essere, commette una scelta arbitriaria, e giustamente sarà tenuto a renderne conto. Se riesce a dimostrare la buona fede e l'impossibilità a fare altrimenti, buon per lui. Non capisco però perchè intervenire attivamente in scelte che non gli competono.
> Se la controparte dimostra anche la mera superficialità del liquidatore, lui ne risponde. E dubito che riesca ad uscirne senza ferite, quanto meno dovrà pagarsi le spese legali. 
> Mi spieghi solo una cosa, e poi per me la possiamo chiudere: perchè deve chiudere la società? Aspetta che i creditori facciano causa alla società, questa non si presenta e viene condannata in contumacia, il giudice ordina il pignaramento del niente perchè la società niente possiede. Il liquidatore non si prende rischi e non paga niente. I soci non pagano niente perchè ormai esonerati avendo perso il capitale a suo tempo sottoscritto. Nessuno si fa male, nessuno ci rimette. Perchè andare a cercarsi problemi?

  Son d'accordo Niccolò. Ma pensavo a casi davvero limpidi in cui il rischio è inesistente. Chiudere anche in presenza di debiti di per se non integra colpa. Pensiamo a casi come la fine naturale del settore in cui operava al società (es produzione di cabine telefoniche  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) con soci di 90 anni a testa. 
Tenerla aperta costa... salvo che si trovino commercialisti che facciano dichiarazioni e depositino bilanci gratis. In pochi anni il debito lieviterebbe e basta. Chiudere sarebbe la decisione razionale. Lasciarla aperta sarebbe una decisione avventata. Non si lede alcun diritto se non l'estinzione di una scatola vuota. Nemmeno il diritto del creditore che comunque se davvero vi fossero delle responsabilità possono rivalersi sui soci (se hanno avuto distribuzione di capitale), sugli amministratori e sul liquidatore come persone fisiche. Quindi la chiusura non va vista come un muro invalicabile è questo che voglio dire.

----------


## Niccolò

> Son d'accordo Niccolò. Ma pensavo a casi davvero limpidi in cui il rischio è inesistente. Chiudere anche in presenza di debiti di per se non integra colpa. Pensiamo a casi come la fine naturale del settore in cui operava al società (es produzione di cabine telefoniche ) con soci di 90 anni a testa. 
> Tenerla aperta costa... salvo che si trovino commercialisti che facciano dichiarazioni e depositino bilanci gratis. In pochi anni il debito lieviterebbe e basta. Chiudere sarebbe la decisione razionale. Lasciarla aperta sarebbe una decisione avventata. Non si lede alcun diritto se non l'estinzione di una scatola vuota. Nemmeno il diritto del creditore che comunque se davvero vi fossero delle responsabilità possono rivalersi sui soci (se hanno avuto distribuzione di capitale), sugli amministratori e sul liquidatore come persone fisiche. Quindi la chiusura non va vista come un muro invalicabile è questo che voglio dire.

  Capisco il punto di vista e mi piace il confronto costruttivo, resto però sul mio molto più empirico che astratto  :Wink:  
La società ha dei debiti che non può coprire, già c'è da chiedersi chi è il liquidatore che lavora gratis nella società, al 99% si tratterà di un precedente amministratore, e diciamo al 98% si tratterà di un socio amministratore (non vedo chi altro potrebbe accettare un incarico sapendo a priori che non verrà mai pagato!). I creditori se vogliono possono stralciare i propri crediti o trovare un'intesa extragiudiziale per ottenere parte del dovuto e recuperare a tassazione quanto non riceveranno, se non accettano un accordo c'è da chiedersi perchè non lo fanno (probabilmente aspettano di attaccare chi resterà col cerino in mano, così da attaccare non una società ma un privato). 
Il ruolo del liquidatore alla fine è banale: cessione dell'attivo, liquidazione del passivo, distribuzione dell'eventuale residuo ai soci. Ogni operazione eccedente queste tre non gli è dovuta.

----------


## robil

> Capisco il punto di vista e mi piace il confronto costruttivo, resto però sul mio molto più empirico che astratto  
> La società ha dei debiti che non può coprire, già c'è da chiedersi chi è il liquidatore che lavora gratis nella società, al 99% si tratterà di un precedente amministratore, e diciamo al 98% si tratterà di un socio amministratore (non vedo chi altro potrebbe accettare un incarico sapendo a priori che non verrà mai pagato!). I creditori se vogliono possono stralciare i propri crediti o trovare un'intesa extragiudiziale per ottenere parte del dovuto e recuperare a tassazione quanto non riceveranno, se non accettano un accordo c'è da chiedersi perchè non lo fanno (probabilmente aspettano di attaccare chi resterà col cerino in mano, così da attaccare non una società ma un privato). 
> Il ruolo del liquidatore alla fine è banale: cessione dell'attivo, liquidazione del passivo, distribuzione dell'eventuale residuo ai soci. Ogni operazione eccedente queste tre non gli è dovuta.

  Dal punto di vista statistico son d'accordo. Nella maggiornanza dei casi c'è responsabilità o per lo meno incapacità gestionale, negligenza. Dal punto di vista giuridico non sono d'accordo. Io intendevo rispondere al quesito "E' possibile redigere il bilancio il bilancio finale di liquidazione in perdita e cessare una srl  senza che amministratori e liquidatori incorrano in responsabilità?" E la risposta deve essere "si" perchè affinchè vi siano responsabilità deve esserci almeno la colpa negli amministratori o nei liquidatori che ha contribuito a generare quella perdita. E di certo non è colpa cessare una società che è un diritto ed anzi direi un dovere del liquidatore se la società non ha più ragion d'essere e vedrebbe solo incrementato il propri passivo nel tempo.

----------


## L'italiano

Mi ha molto interessato questa discussione.
Mi sono ora convinto che io, come  liquidatore, non me la sentirei di chiudere 
con debiti non prescritti.
E, meglio ancora, come dice Niccolò:   

> ....
> (non vedo chi altro potrebbe accettare un incarico sapendo a priori che non verrà mai pagato!). 
> ....

  a monte avrei cura di rifiutare un incarico in simile società.

----------


## Niccolò

> Mi ha molto interessato questa discussione.
> Mi sono ora convinto che io, come  liquidatore, non me la sentirei di chiudere 
> con debiti non prescritti.
> E, meglio ancora, come dice Niccolò:
> ...
> a monte avrei cura di rifiutare un incarico in simile società.

  Quando si parla di soldi è sempre più semplice schiarirsi le idee  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Il concetto di robil era interessante, quello su cui non sarò mai d'accordo è l'applicazione pratica alla realtà. 
Rilancio un altro argomento che non mi sembra sia stato analizzato: può l'erario (ne parlo in astratto perchè ora non riesco ad individuare la persona fisica competente) vedersi stralciare un credito e non attivare le minime tutele di legge per cercare di recuperarlo?

----------


## robil

> Mi ha molto interessato questa discussione.
> Mi sono ora convinto che io, come  liquidatore, non me la sentirei di chiudere 
> con debiti non prescritti.
> E, meglio ancora, come dice Niccolò:   
> a monte avrei cura di rifiutare un incarico in simile società.

  
A ben vedere che io liquidatore cessi o non cessi la società dal punto di vista della mia responsabilità non cambia un granchè. Cio che cambia è solamente la capacità processuale della società che in quanto estinta non avrebbe più capacità attiva e passiva di stare in giudizio. Ma i creditori o comunque chi fosse danneggiato dalla mia condotta nella liquidazione (anche i soci) potrebbero instaurare una azione di responsabilità nei miei confronti. Dalla lettera della legge appare questo. Sarebbe interessante sentire l'opinione di un legale ferrato in materia. Quindi la questione non è cessare o non cessare. La questione è c'è o non c'è la colpa richiesta dal c.c.?

----------


## robil

> Quando si parla di soldi è sempre più semplice schiarirsi le idee  
> Il concetto di robil era interessante, quello su cui non sarò mai d'accordo è l'applicazione pratica alla realtà. 
> Rilancio un altro argomento che non mi sembra sia stato analizzato: può l'erario (ne parlo in astratto perchè ora non riesco ad individuare la persona fisica competente) vedersi stralciare un credito e non attivare le minime tutele di legge per cercare di recuperarlo?

  Caso di rilevanza numerica bassa ma potenzialmente possibile. Signori non è poi cosi impossibile. Pensiamo a una srl tipica famigliare che va bene. Gestita secondo tutti i crismi della diligenza del buon padre di famiglia. Cambia il mercato, precipitano i ricavi, o fallisce il nostro principale cliente e ci costringe a contabilizzare la perdita o ancora viene meno il fulcro ideatore dell'impresa con conseguente crollo degli ordini. Tutte situazioni pratiche che potrebbero generare crisi finanziaria e passività superiori alle attività ma con nessuna responsabilita degli amministratori e quindi del liquidatore. 
Quanto al tuo quesito in passato la regola era... avviso di accertamento... cartella esattoriale.... (nella mia esperienza ho visto che viene notificata dai 12 ai 18 mesi dopo l'avviso di accertamento - salvo novità dell'ultim'ora - ) cartella non pagata.... iscrizione ipoteca. Tempi lunghissimi che consentivano ai furbi di svuotare le società e farla franca. Da qualche mese leggo di tutta una serie di novelle volte a combattere questo fenomeno per esempio con l'iscrizione immediata di garanzie reali e simili.  
Se vogliamo davvero parlare di pratica, dimenticando la legge per assurdo, ricordo che in Italia al momento ci sono 120.000 esecuzioni immobiliari con notevolissime difficoltà di realizzo o ancora che in particolare al sud viene pagata 1 cartella esattoriale su 4. La legge c'è per tutelare i diritti dei creditori. Ma l'augurio da quanto vedo e di non imbattersi mai nell'esigenza di dovere recuperare un credito. Il buon fine è davvero difficile.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi ha molto interessato questa discussione.
> Mi sono ora convinto che io, come  liquidatore, non me la sentirei di chiudere 
> con debiti non prescritti.
> E, meglio ancora, come dice Niccolò:
> a monte avrei cura di rifiutare un incarico in simile società.

  Sono contento che 44 post siano serviti almeno a te.  :Wink:

----------

